# Bolens Husky fmc



## amy (Sep 24, 2006)

We recently "inherited" A building full of antiques, tractors etc. One of them is a Bolens. If anyone would be willing to take a look at some pictures I will E-mail them. We would like to put it on E-bay but dont have enough info. We have been told it is a rare find?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Amy we still have a few Bolen experts that visit the board, if you want to send me the pics (E-Mail listed in my profile) and I'll post them for you in hopes that the Bolen guys can help you or I'll forward them on to them, your choice!!

Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm pleased to post these pictures for Amy..All Bolens fans take note and help her out!! All replys should be addressed to her, Thanks!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/tractor2-1.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/p1010140.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/p1010139.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/p1010138.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/p1010137.jpg">


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Oops!! Forgot to add the last two (same parameters as above) Sorry Amy!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/tractor-1.jpg">
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/tractor3.jpg">


----------

